
Shuttleworth: Linux Power Users Aren't too Cool for Unity - darkduck
http://www.datamation.com/open-source/shuttleworth-linux-power-users-arent-too-cool-for-unity.html
======
sixtofour
"Shuttleworth said that power users want to have things just work,"

And yet ...

